# Knuggs Nano



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

So I got some blood vomit (type of Erio) the other day and it has what I believe to be Green Brush Algae. Well I didnt want to put it in any of my tanks cause I dont want to spread it and have been to lazy to go to the store and get some H2O2 (Hydrogen Peroxide). So, Instead I decided to go ahead and plant it in a glass (Not sure what kind?Anyone know?) with eco complete and added 2 small RCS (Red Cherry Shrimp) and a couple of fry which are more than likely Dwarf Neon Rainbows, Checkered Rainbowfish, or Dwarf Red Blue Gularis, not sure which I just put all my fry together til they get a certain size. So now a nano resides in my fish room, which is still under organization.







Babies are at the top of this pic ^

*Tank Specs:*

*Size:* 78ml (2.6oz)

*Substrate:* Eco-complete

*Lighting:* 6500k Compact Florescent

*Fauna:* 2 Red Cherry Shrimp

*Flora:* Erio Blood Vomit (Trithuria Sp)

*Water Changes:* Everyday (with Turkey Baster)

*Feeding:* Microworms and Tropical granules sparingly (keeps nitrates low)


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

That looks super cute but I can see everything dying due to the massive fluctuation at night. But seriously, that looks really cute !


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

It is cute, but please remove the fauna.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks! What do you mean by massive fluctuation? Why remove the Fauna? Is it the O2 exchange with plants at night?


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

I believe they are talking about temp fluctuations.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

looks cool but yes the fauna wont last in here...
also the plant does look a bit like dwarf hairgrass...thats erio?

how much volume does this thing hold?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Newman said:


> looks cool but yes the fauna wont last in here...
> also the plant does look a bit like dwarf hairgrass...thats erio?
> 
> how much volume does this thing hold?


Too thick to be DHG. It is trithuria 'blood vomit' like he said.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Basil said:


> I believe they are talking about temp fluctuations.


Temp fluctuations shouldnt be a issue. My fishroom has its own temp controlled space heater, which was cheaper $20 and more energy efficient than getting heaters for all my tanks.



Newman said:


> looks cool but yes the fauna wont last in here...
> also the plant does look a bit like dwarf hairgrass...thats erio?
> 
> how much volume does this thing hold?


The fauna is not meant to last forever in there, only til they grow out. Which they can be easily replaced with other. I always have fry of some sort and tons of cherries 

Ill have to measure it tomorrow when I do its daily water change.



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Too thick to be DHG. It is trithuria 'blood vomit' like he said.


You are correct sir


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

You must be heating to a degree right? Say if the temperature is under 68, heat until 72, or something of that sort? Unless you have your heat on 24/7 in which case the temperature in your fish room is the same, then there will be no fluctuations. But if your heat is set as the first case, that little vase is going to feel ALL the changes. A larger tank will barely fluctuate. I know my 10 gallons stay 72 even though the heat in my house turns on at 68, and when the sun shines into my room it'll go up to 76. But a smaller volume of water won't be able to do that, which is why we're worried about the fauna.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah my fish room is around 76-78 degrees 24/7 so they should all be fine  Thanks for all your concerns. 

The glass is 76ml which is a about 2.6oz.

I did decide to take out the fry due to feeding, since they need fed more often. And since you dont have to feed RCS so much hopefully they will clean my plant up for me and I wont have to worry about H2O2.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ah, yeah if your fish room is that stable then I don't really see much problem with such a little jar. Imagine if the RCS started to breed in there haha. With such a small plant I'd still drop in like 1 flake of fish food every other day.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah Ill feed them every so often with some microworms and mayb a tropical granule from time to time to keep the nitrates to a minimum. I prolly wont let them get big enough to breed in there, but who knows we will see  I also added an Pond Snail.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

diwu13 said:


> You must be heating to a degree right? Say if the temperature is under 68, heat until 72, or something of that sort? Unless you have your heat on 24/7 in which case the temperature in your fish room is the same, then there will be no fluctuations. But if your heat is set as the first case, that little vase is going to feel ALL the changes. A larger tank will barely fluctuate. I know my 10 gallons stay 72 even though the heat in my house turns on at 68, and when the sun shines into my room it'll go up to 76. But a smaller volume of water won't be able to do that, which is why we're worried about the fauna.


I keep cherries in several 1-5 gallon tanks. They fluctuate in temp from 66-76 degrees from day to day. I have no unexplained deaths. 

Temp fluctuations aren't nearly as serious as people lead them on to be. I think the bigger problem here will be that when ammonia spikes, it'll be huge spikes. And "water changes" will be more dramatic.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Cherries can pretty much live through anything. I have had these cherries for over 4 yrs and they have been through all extremes! I often joke with people that you could hit them with a hammer and they would still live. 

As far as fish though, thats another story. They dont take frequent temp fluctuations so well (depending on the fish).


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

OverStocked said:


> I keep cherries in several 1-5 gallon tanks. They fluctuate in temp from 66-76 degrees from day to day. I have no unexplained deaths.
> 
> Temp fluctuations aren't nearly as serious as people lead them on to be. I think the bigger problem here will be that when ammonia spikes, it'll be huge spikes. And "water changes" will be more dramatic.


Hm... I guess I might have been doing something else wrong when I had cherries in a 2 gallon tank. The tank was also getting direct sunlight at the time (yea... bad idea) so the fluctuations were about 10 degrees as well. The cherries never bred once in that tank and slowly died off. Then I saved like 6 of em and moved them into my 10 gallon, and they started to breed. So I deemed the temperature fluctuations as the culprit. My WC's were always 10% of the total tank size so I didn't think it was that.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Hmm how often did you feed them? 10% isnt a big water change and how often? It still could be the constant temp fluctuations. Could be the cherries genes too, yours could have came from a colony that was pampered. As of ours, I know of my colonies they have been through it all.

I took my pond snail out, he poops to much. I added a lil csm+b and potassium for the blood vomit, I didnt use much.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Back in that little 2 gallon, the cherries only got whatever leftover food the betta didn't finish. The other times they would eat the moss. Starving wasn't an issue since I remember them pooping a lot haha!

Could've also been pampered cherries. Only one from that batch is still alive haha. She's 1.5 inches long now ! Largest one I have 8D


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Was jus curious, if mayb nitrates could have been the problem.

One of my shrimp molted today, so thats a good sign. The only problem is film on the water, even after full daily water changes, using water from one of my 40b's with co2.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

One of my shrimp molted today, so thats a good sign. The only problem is film on the water, even after full daily water changes, using water from one of my 40b's with co2.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Shrimp molting is a good sign!

Hm... a great way to remove surface scum, especially on small volumes of water like this, is to overflow the container. Just put the container over a sink and overflow it, removes the surface scum instantly !


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Thats a good idea! Thatll keep it from sticking to the sides and leaving rings too. Thanks


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

How'd that work out ?


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Didnt work to well the way the glass is shaped, just runs done the side and gets all over. So, I just dump it out real fast and the shrimp hang on which works Nice new avatar pic btw! My erio isnt doing to hot though. Dont think it is gettin enough light or needs co2. The water I put in it is saturated with co2 but Im sure that dissolves fast and prolly doesnt have a efficient amount to begin with. So tomorrow I plan on getting a new bulb for a small halogen desk lamp I have and co2 well dont know?? Might have to replace with another plant. Mayb a petite anubias, guess I wouldnt need the new bulb for that hmm.....


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh haha. At least all the surface scum is gone right ? A petite anubias would look pretty darn awesome actually. Then yea, no need for a light if it's anubias.

And thanks for the comment on the new avatar pic :]. She's the only berried tiger currently. She really like chasing away all other shrimp when she's eating lol. That little piggy.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah surface scum is gone. I see your tanks are looking good! Those tigers really love that spinach. I was thinking bout getting some OEBT's. The blondies are cool too.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

They all like the spinach ! To be honest, the blonde eyes are creepy to me haha. I prefer the plain ol' black colored eyes. I would definitely like blue/blonde tigers with black eyes haha. But it seems those tigers need much more acidic water parameters (~6.5) than regular tigers. No idea why...


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

I need to get some pics up...Ive been keeping the petite nana in the nano lol. The shrimp are still doing well. Getting some super tigers and 3 other kinds including auras for my fishroom


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Are those shrimps going into the 10g with the RCS? Are you getting the shrimp from Liam?


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

No, my old RCS 10g tank has been revised and stripped to house my auras. I have 5 other tanks open for shrimp as well. I need to update some of my journals and create my fishroom one. Just havent taken the time to take photos and create the journal yet, but very soon  Mayb this weekend...


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah definitely get on that! Love seeing (and getting jealous) over people's fish rooms.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Heres some new pics...





I have had my fishroom for awhile now but have added and rearranged it big time in the last couple of months. Im stoked about it  Now I just need a bigger place....


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

HAHA WOW THAT IS ADORABLE! Is that an anubias petite?


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah its a nana for my nano


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Did you trim it down to that small size? Did it come with that rock? My girlfriend thinks this is super cute haha.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

It was a plantlet that I scrapped from my first 29g. I tied it to the rock with some quilting thread, twice lol. The rock is actually a low grade emerald stone, Im kinda of a rock hound too


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

The anubias never grew out? I thought you tied it to some mineral rock haha.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

It did, pieces of it must have broke off and made this lil baby nana


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Dang, such a sweet little setup.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks


----------

